# AVR-X3400H (No signal): How to repair HDMI cable?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Can I still test speakers if HDMI cable is damaged?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this latest problem. Your receiver should be able to function properly without connecting the projector. You may want to run the Denon Audyssey set up program with the included microphone to calibrate the speakers. Can I assume that you've got all the speakers connected and ready to play?

It's probably too late now, but if I were remodeling for a home theater system I would have installed a PVC pipe in the ceiling and ran the cables through it, so that if I ever needed to change a cable I could simply pull it out and replace it.

Lastly, have you tried another HDMI output on your receiver? What source are you trying to play on the projector? Have you set up the receiver yet? It's not as simple as plugging in the wires and everything works. Have you read the manual as far as set up goes?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Sorry to hear about this latest problem. Your receiver should be able to function properly without connecting the projector. You may want to run the Denon Audyssey set up program with the included microphone to calibrate the speakers. Can I assume that you've got all the speakers connected and ready to play?
> 
> It's probably too late now, but if I were remodeling for a home theater system I would have installed a PVC pipe in the ceiling and ran the cables through it, so that if I ever needed to change a cable I could simply pull it out and replace it.
> 
> Lastly, have you tried another HDMI output on your receiver? What source are you trying to play on the projector? Have you set up the receiver yet? It's not as simple as plugging in the wires and everything works. Have you read the manual as far as set up goes?


Only front three speakers connected so far. (I don't really have much time on it everything, no time to put up in-ceiling speakers yet. It took me quite much time before realizing HDMI cable issue.) Two speakers work fine, front center speaker does not have voice. I am not sure if there is something to do with receiver setup, I did the setup before, probably I told the receiver there would not be center speaker (at that time). Now it cannot connect to projector, and not sure how to change the setting.

I have tried all three output. Are all those three outputs good for projector? Even if trying with the 3' short cable, only output monitor 1 (center output) works for projector? Maybe I can change output via setting? Is it changeable? But the monitor 1 output works for other HDMI cable, it seems it is 35' feet HDMI cable issue. It is kinda meaningless to test other outputs. I will try if I know how to change output .

I connect HDMI to projector HDMI 1. Both 35' and 3' HDMI are connected to projector HDMI 1, 3' cable works, 35' cable does not work. I connected both cables in the same way.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think it is the length of the HDMI cable. You may have a bad HDMI cable though. I have a 50' HDMI cable going from my receiver to the projector and I have no problems. Your missing center channel function is most likely due to the fact that you've already told the receiver that you don't have a center. You should get the owners manual and take a couple of hours reading it and figuring out what needs to be done. There are things to set up like which input is for what device (cable box, Roku, Apple TV, Blu-Ray player, etc. With a receiver as complex as yours, you have to read the manual or you're just guessing. Until you have all of the speakers connected though, I would't run the Audyssey program just yet.

Is there a way to physically pull the long HDMI cable and replace it?

Again, what were you trying to play on the projector thru HDMI1? A movie?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> I don't think it is the length of the HDMI cable. You may have a bad HDMI cable though. I have a 50' HDMI cable going from my receiver to the projector and I have no problems. Your missing center channel function is most likely due to the fact that you've already told the receiver that you don't have a center. You should get the owners manual and take a couple of hours reading it and figuring out what needs to be done. There are things to set up like which input is for what device (cable box, Roku, Apple TV, Blu-Ray player, etc. With a receiver as complex as yours, you have to read the manual or you're just guessing. Until you have all of the speakers connected though, I would't run the Audyssey program just yet.
> 
> Is there a way to physically pull the long HDMI cable and replace it?
> 
> Again, what were you trying to play on the projector thru HDMI1? A movie?


Probably this is the issue ("Directional" HDMI cable):

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/hdmi-cable-damaged-608266/#post5312834

https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=1177759


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Couple different threads going on here. I replied on the other one.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

1st. Connect the HDMI cable directly to your source abd see if work then.

2nd. Doesn't work, then you can try a different display with your source, go into the settings and adjusting them down in resolution, then swap to the long HDMI cable.

3rd. Figure out a way to run a new HDMI cable if the above doesn't work.

Truth be told, you may well be totally out of luck. You purchased the lowest quality HDMI cable, *that is not certified*, and it may be the entire problem. Trying to push a 4K image through that cable may never work. It may not even carry a 1080P signal.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

ktkelly said:


> 1st. Connect the HDMI cable directly to your source abd see if work then.
> 
> 2nd. Doesn't work, then you can try a different display with your source, go into the settings and adjusting them down in resolution, then swap to the long HDMI cable.
> 
> ...


I don't know what source can be used to connect to projector directly using HDMI cable. From attached photo, it appears the HDMI cable does not work for PC. 

From another post, I am already 99% sure about the issue ("Directional" HDMI cable).


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

VAer said:


> I don't know what source can be used to connect to projector directly using HDMI cable. From attached photo, it appears the HDMI cable does not work for PC.
> 
> From another post, I am already 99% sure about the issue ("Directional" HDMI cable).



Cable box, DVD, BluRay are all sources. Try one of these connected directly to the projector.

If itdoesn't work, and you think you've installed the cable backwards, then find a way to connect things in reverse. Source at the projector and some other display at the AVR location.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

VAer said:


> I don't know what source can be used to connect to projector directly using HDMI cable. From attached photo, it appears the HDMI cable does not work for PC.
> 
> From another post, I am already 99% sure about the issue ("Directional" HDMI cable).


thats not hdmi but standard db15 vga output


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Folks,
That Cable *is* directional. Works only one way.
https://images.monoprice.com/productlargeimages/144694.jpg

And, it does 4K just fine.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> Folks,
> That Cable *is* directional. Works only one way.
> https://images.monoprice.com/productlargeimages/144694.jpg
> 
> And, it does 4K just fine.



WE, and he, already know it's a directional cable. At least he think it might be, and I gave him a method to troubleshoot.

You mean it MIGHT pass 4K.

Bear in mind that these cables are not certified. That really does make a huge difference.


Taking the chance on a non certified cable can be a bad idea, as this gentlemen may have found. 

As a pro in the industry, there's no way I would ever use one. Why take the chance?


----------

